
How did you meet your co-founder? (or "How *could* you meet potential co-founder(s)?") - bootload

======
davidw
The night air was heavy with the scent of summer, and the lights of Venice
twinkled in the distance. The party was drawing to a close, when our eyes met,
and she motioned for me to join her. Drawing closer, her radiant eyes
captivated me ....

eeerrrr... ooops, sorry, co-founder?

~~~
gyro_robo
Yes, co-founder, not _cat_.

------
brianmckenzie
I met my co-founder in college ten years ago - he was the first roomate I had
when I moved off-campus. At the time I was a web designer (remember back when
people who made websites were called 'web designers'? Ha!) and he was
programming in this new-fangled language named after coffee, I forget what it
was called.

We almost immediately started a startup, which failed almost as immediately.
So this is actually our second try, and we're probably both dumber now than we
were the first time.

------
bootload
I don't think this question has been asked before (did a quick search ~
<http://tinyurl.com/2p998t> ). It's worthy of discussion in my view, because
without one your toast.

My story is the previous potential co-founder decided that doing a PhD was a
fast track to _'better understanding'_ the problems we had started working on.
So much for my powers of persuasion ... hmm now I'm toast. I ask the question
for those who might be in the same boat. I've now overcome this hurdle. But
I'm still interested in finding out how others solved this problem. Maybe a
better questions to ask is _"how could (did) you meet your potential co-
founder(s)?"_

So how could you meet your co-founder(s)?

------
tocomment
I was thinking of making a web application, it would be like match.com but for
finding co-founders? Do you think that would be viable? Would it work? How
would you want it to work?

~~~
ragav
These folks are trying something similar but it doesn't seem to have much
traction <http://www.buildv1.com/about>

------
forsaken
I am curious about that myself. I want to start a company (Coming up to my
senior year in college), and haven't met anyone that would be a plausible co-
founder yet.

~~~
nostrademons
Stay in touch with your former classmates. I met my cofounder in my sophomore
year of college, but I didn't know he would be my cofounder until Homecoming 2
years after graduation. I don't think he knew either - the business idea grew
out of some consulting work he did after graduation. And he didn't know I was
into computers, since at the time I knew him, I was a physics major.

------
NickDouglas
I found a potential co-founder at a Justin.tv Sunday dinner.

------
blader
Move to San Francisco.

